
Outing Google Merchant Search - paulsb
http://searchengineland.com/080530-100945.php
======
briansmith
Google is basically making itself the #1 result in any revenue-generating
search, so that it can make all the money with its own affiliate links. It
will be interesting to see how far they can push this behavior before they
lose all the goodwill they have built up with users.

I think somebody like Ask.com or a new player could take over the #1 spot in
search engine integrity by avoiding this kind of behavior.

